# Broken stem repair?



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

So I just got one of my pipes from Ebay which seemed like a nice pipe. It had not been cleaned or sanitized but seemed to be smoked maybe once. The stem was super tight and I tried to be careful but the pipe is old. The stem snapped off at the tenon (plastic no metal) Does anyone know where I can get a new or used replacement stems? It is a Bromley so it is an inexpensive pipe but I really like the color of the pipe. The tenon is still in the shank snapped clean so pulling that out will be fun.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

J.H. Lowe Smoking Pipe Repair Parts and Supplies

Give this site a call and see what they tell you. Hope everything works itself out!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Next time you get a tight stem put the pipe in the freezer for a few minutes and that should loosen it up. Then a little beeswax applied to the tenon might be all you need, but at least you can get the stem off while you consider further action.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

If you go the DIY route, just get a drill bit that is slightly larger than the airway in the tenon. Best if you have a tap wrench handle, but if you must use a drill on it's slowest speed. Go in about half the depth of the tenon, you're really just looking for some "bite" into the material. Un-chuck the bit and place the whole mess in the freezer for a few minutes. 

Then go about pulling the broken portion out.

..or just send it to a proper repair shop, like Walker's.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

The only one I've used is : Norwoods

Here's the thread I posted about my experience.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Agree with all the advice so far.

One thing to add (and you may already know this): All pipe stems are to some degree custom cut. You can't really order a replacement stem that will fit right out of the box. If you want to go through the process of measuring the diameter of your pipe's shank, you could order a stem that should match. But even still, the tenon would need to be cut back to fit properly.

If you want to do all this yourself, you certainly can.

But it'll almost be cheaper, once you factor in buying a couple tools and the stem blank and (especially) your time to just send it to a professional repair person. Depending on the type of pipe/stem, I wouldn't think it would cost over $30.

I had the exact problem you're experiencing with a Sav churchwarden last year. Sent it to AMERICAN SMOKING PIPE REPAIR CO. They did a fantastic job. Quickly. For not much money.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

+1

Check out this thread for more info:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/281815-replacement-stem.html


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Great info gents! That is what I needed and since the pipe isnt really worth that much but yet will be fun at least to try myself fixing it. Who knows might turn into a hobby in itself.


----------

